
Anything Java can do Kotlin can do better - bluesnowmonkey
https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering/anything-java-can-do-kotlin-can-do-better-a1c1ddae8ffd
======
qw
Lombok takes care of all the boiler plate code for Java mentioned in the
article. Just add a @Data annotation and you will never have to see a
getter/setter or generate hashcode unless you have a special need for it.
Lombok can even provide a builder, which is my preferred way of creating
immutable objects.

There is also a Lombok-plugin for Intellij IDEA that enables you to use the
autogenerated getters/setters in the editor.

I'm surprised that Lombok is not used more.

~~~
mindcrime
_There is also a Lombok-plugin for Intellij IDEA_

Not to mention the companion plugin for Eclipse.

------
daddykotex
In your model example, you forgot to override hashCode as one should:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2265503/why-do-i-need-
to...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2265503/why-do-i-need-to-override-
the-equals-and-hashcode-methods-in-java)

EDIT: nvm, I completely missed it

